# Power Tech 20p on EVO Zuke 90



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Got a new prop from Prop Gods - Power Tech 14 20pitch. Had a Zuke 14 22 pitch. Boat is the '21 EVO V, not X. Think its a 12 deg deadrise.

On old prop had to work to get 5200rpm. Got to 41mph once.

New prop, easily and fast, got up to 5800rpm. Saw 42.5mph. While RPM gauge was set to analog, had it bumping up agianst the 6000rpm red line mark.

Downside - lost 2pmh at same rpm as old prop 3k-5k. Sure I am loosing a little gas milage. Overall, got to top speed faster, much more RPM, and 1.5mph higher top end (and eaiser to to get to). RPMs more responsive to motor trim adjustments. Max RPM and MPH was with boat trim tabs all the way bow up, and motor trimmed 1/4 the way up per the Suzuki gauge on the simrad. Seemed to get on plane just as quick. Not sure how to measure hole shot, but feels like I didn't loose much if any. The zuke prop will make a nice spare prop.


----------

